# הכנת כרטיס של SAVE THE DATE



## anatbs82 (17/5/13)

הכנת כרטיס של SAVE THE DATE 
הי כולם,

אני מחפשת אתר שאפשר לעשות דרכו בחינם SAVE THE DATE קליל ופשוט ולשלוח לחברים.
מישהו מכיר ויכול להמליץ?

תודה!


----------



## josie1986 (17/5/13)

אנחנו השתמשנו בתבנית 
מהאתר הזה: /www.weddingchicks.com
בעברית, זכור לי שבובצ׳קה פירסמה פה מהבלוג שלה כמה אפשרויות. נסי את annika.co.il


----------

